# pf - transparent



## leonardo (Dec 1, 2009)

hallo, i need rules for my transparent pf+squid system current FreeBSD 8.0


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Found these in a 10 sec. google search:

```
# --------- pf.conf ----------
int_if="fxp0"
ext_if="fxp1"

rdr on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www -> 127.0.0.1 port 8080
pass in on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to 127.0.0.1 port 8080 keep state
pass out on $ext_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www keep state
# ------- end pf.conf -------
```
http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/346/355/


----------



## leonardo (Dec 1, 2009)

what's about squid, exactly squid.conf


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

It's on the same page!


----------



## leonardo (Dec 1, 2009)

this is my squid.conf 
/usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf


```
######CONFIG START
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY
cache_mem 8 MB
maximum_object_size 50960 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 16 KB
cache_dir diskd /usr/local/squid/cache 4000 16 256
cache_access_log /var/squid/log/access.log
cache_log none
cache_store_log none
pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid
hosts_file /etc/hosts
auth_param basic children 5
auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server
auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours
auth_param basic casesensitive off
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 10080
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 8080 #also http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl blacklist dstdomain ./usr/local/etc/squid/blacklist.txt.
http_access deny blacklist
http_access allow manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
#change below 10.0.1.0/24 to what matches your LAN IP address space
acl our_networks src 192.168.0.0/24
http_access allow our_networks
http_access allow localhost
http_access deny all
http_reply_access allow all
icp_access allow all
cache_mgr leonardo_it@california.usa.com
cache_effective_user squid
visible_hostname neptun.new-order.org
cachemgr_passwd secret all
coredump_dir /var/squid/coredump
######CONFIG END
```

PF

/etc/rc.conf


```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
```

pf rules

  /etc/pf.conf


```
int_if="vr0"
ext_if="rl0"

#squid transparent
    rdr on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www -> 127.0.0.1 port 3128

    #### Squid Proxy
    pass in on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to 127.0.0.1 port 3128 keep state
    pass out on $ext_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www keep state
```

there is no internet on client machine


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Please, we're not clairvoyant. How is this box setup? Tell us how the rest of your network is setup. How are your clients configured?


----------



## leonardo (Dec 1, 2009)

i have an adsl,hub,and two cards on freebsd server:

vr0= is my local network card
rl0= is my ext. network card

server is on FreeBSD 8.0 as domain member (as gateway and proxy server)

squid installed from ports


----------



## leonardo (Dec 1, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please, we're not clairvoyant. How is this box setup? Tell us how the rest of your network is setup. How are your clients configured?



i'm installing and configuring as root


----------



## FryShadow (Dec 7, 2009)

how about your rc.conf ?

should have :

gateway_enable="YES"


----------



## leonardo (Dec 7, 2009)

it's ok yet, i've done!!! thn


----------



## FryShadow (Dec 7, 2009)

so how do you solved it leonardo ? 

kindly share with us


----------

